# T4i vs 60D comparisons



## samkatz (Dec 3, 2012)

have owned the 20, 40 and 60D, the Rebel xsi and now T4i/650D.

Plan was to use my 60D as primary for "serious" work, T4i as backup/walk around camera.
Main advantage of T4i for me before I bought it -Light weight.

Now after 5 days, here's some surprising comparisons as far as handling. I'm enjoying the T4i more than the 60D, only missing a few things.

Pro's T4i vs 60D
1. Lighter
2. Touch screen...loving it, esp in live view.
3. Live View Operation..pretty much ignored it on the 60D. Def. faster, more user friendly(not perfect) on the 
Rebel.
4. Shooting speed. Seems as fast on the T4i, I know that the 60D is a hair faster per spec.
5.Focus Speed...again, this is my perception, the T4i seems faster w/any lens.
6. Shutter sound. the 60D seems louder/clankier, which was an unpleasant surprise when I got it. It scares the birds and squirrels away

Neutral
Overall ergonomics: I thought I'd really miss the rear control wheel from the D series. The way the exposure comp button is placed really mitigates that. Plus the huge ISO button on top.
Movies: don't really care.

Cons

Things I miss from the 60D
1. ISO in between settings. T4i only has 400, 800, 1600
2. less flex with the quality settings. Can do either RAW or JPG or RAW+Large Fine jpg. Don't have all the permutations and combinations.
3. Do miss the rear wheel dial a bit.

I see that the 60D on sale now is just a bit more than the Rebel. If I were picking one, it would be the Rebel.

on IQ, I have no comments yet. Can't really tell the difference with the RAW files I've seen so far.


----------



## kubelik (Dec 3, 2012)

the 60D viewfinder vs t4i viewfinder size difference doesn't bother you? just curious.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 3, 2012)

samkatz said:


> 1. ISO in between settings. T4i only has 400, 800, 1600
> 3. Do miss the rear wheel dial a bit.



Fyi: Once Magic Lantern is available for the 650d intermediate iso steps should be available (I didn't try though, I've got a 60d) ... that's a plus for the 60d: It runs ml now. Btw, all your preferences are rather individual and according to shooting habits and circumstances - but for me, I'd never want to do without a top lcd and back wheel which I use with every other shot. If shooting a lot, ergonomics matter more and more - just like the larger viewfinder on full frame.


----------



## samkatz (Dec 4, 2012)

kubelik said:


> the 60D viewfinder vs t4i viewfinder size difference doesn't bother you? just curious.



Good question. If I were shooting w/both side by side it probably would bother me. I think I can compensate in my head for not having the 5% more viewfinder. I notice the viewfinder isn't as bright, but so far it hasn't bugged me.


----------



## samkatz (Dec 4, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> samkatz said:
> 
> 
> > 1. ISO in between settings. T4i only has 400, 800, 1600
> ...


----------



## Ryan708 (Dec 4, 2012)

I had a T1i before my 60D, and the viewfinder really surprised me at first, I remember being in love at first sight-ing. I also wanted the rigidity of the 60D, the rebel flexed and creaked when I manipulated it with one hand and a 300mm Lens. Most people dont have the ape-like rock crushing mitt's that I do, and wouldnt swing a 300mm lens around one handed, but when I am busy messing with gear things get held in 1 hand. I also liked the larger deeper 60D grip. Battery life in actual usage increased a ton also, with the rear screen not being needed to shoot. 60D has a decent amount faster shutter rate than the rebel did, providing you have enough light to meter correctly and use one-shot AF, the tracking AF slows it down a lot. I swear the 60D has more DR also, alot less of my shots with a sky in the background are blown-out I have noticed. Maybe I got better at shooting, but I doubt it .


----------



## greger (Jan 20, 2013)

Here's a link on Canon Rumors that might help

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11364.0


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 20, 2013)

I have had the 60D for over 2 years now and really like it, especially the flip screen ... but recently I had a chance to play with the T4i (its called 650D here) of a friend ... I must say I liked it more than my 60D ... I do quite a bit of small time video work to capture rig movements of our company and I can see great potential for T4i ... it seemed a bit smoother than 60D and I really liked the touch screen, really awesome. I also use Magic Lantern software on my 60D (but most of its features are too advanced for me) ... the T4i on the other hand was very easy to use, especially the touch screen, damn it is so easy for a beginner to understand the basics like f/stops, ISO, shutter speeds etc with the touch screen on T4i.


----------



## CameraGuy (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Honestly, I have no idea how anyone can compare the 60D and the T4i...

I see posts that say, "ISO in between settings. T4i only has 400, 800, 1600".

This is Just Totally Wrong...!

You put the camera in manual mode and set the ISO as far up to 12,800 with no problems. BTW...the letter on the top dial, "P", on the Rebel T4i lets you adjust a lot of settings. Also, if you read, the T4i can adjust ISO 100–12800 and is expandable to 25600 in H mode.

I owned the 60D and the D7000; I sold both and purchased the T4i. I was on the phone today with a Canon Rep for over an hour. He was laughing at some of the posts online trying to compare a "New" model camera to one that has been out for over two years. 

The rep told me, you made the right move buying the T4i. Also what no person on this board has mentioned is the fact that you can add the extra battery grip to the T4i and it will make the camera more of a solid device with more weight and a better grip. 

I have not seen anyone talking about the lens that you can purchase for the T4i. If you slap a Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens on the T4i, the camera will take great pictures and those pictures will stand up to the 60D with no problem. If you slap a Macro lens on, let’s say the Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM Lens, the pictures will be really nice. 

So anyone posting comments on this board about the EOS Rebel T4i better read the manual or go buy a good book and learn the camera before posting pros and cons. 

The fact that the T4i is a new camera with the new DIGIC 5 Image Processor is a hands down winner for the price of the camera. In the Computer and Tech Industry, you sell your old electronics before they are worthless and buy the new. That is the "Tech Bible". When something new comes out, you will not be stuck with the old stuff worth almost nothing. The key is to sell what you have right as the new is released so you can get top dollar for the old and buy the new. Right now on Amazon, listed is over 44 used 60D's compared to only around 32 for the T4i. This is just the start once people really find out that the T4i is a better camera for the money, you will see more 60D's up for sale especially when they discontinue the 60D, watch out below!

I do not drop any camera I own nor do I take any of my electronics in the rain so yes, the people that do not care about money may want to test the 60D in the rain because Canon tells you it is waterproof but at the end of the day, I honestly could care less about seeing any picture taken in the rain nor would I ever test any high end camera in the rain just because the manufacturer tells you it can be taken in the rain.

The only devices that should be taken in the water are Metal Detectors if they are 100% Waterproof. 

Take your 60D in the rain after the warranty is out and see what happens, you'll be buying the T4i for the price it will cost to fix the 60D if it can be fixed at all due to parts shortages which will happen. 

So, many will blast my post but at the end of day, I know I am correct in everything I posted because I did factual research before making a good decision. 

P.S. you live by the "Tech Bible", Sell the Old, Buy the New...you will always recoup most of your money spent on the old technology if you do this. Just like they say on Wall Street, "the Rich make money, the Poor make money, the Brainless get slaughtered".

"Never fall in love with anything, you will lose almost everytime"

Cheers!



samkatz said:


> have owned the 20, 40 and 60D, the Rebel xsi and now T4i/650D.
> 
> Plan was to use my 60D as primary for "serious" work, T4i as backup/walk around camera.
> Main advantage of T4i for me before I bought it -Light weight.
> ...


----------



## Ryan708 (Jan 24, 2013)

So you have ISO 1000, and 1250 on the T4i? Hmm those are some of my favorite ISO's. The T4i has the same sensor are the 60D, with a few pixels converted to contrast A/F detection.(which, BTW doesnt work well enough to bother with) ISO 25600 on the T4I is nothing but noise. how about a top LCD screen so you can change all your settings with the screen off too? The 60D does anything the T4I can do, but with a much better viewfinder, about 2x battery life in real world shooting, and a much better build. I can choose any/all AF points with the push of ONE button. No rear exposure wheel on the rebel either. Rebel has Fixed focusing screen, and a dim 95% .85x viewfinder. The T4i is not a bad camera at all, but dont be bashing the near-identical 60D because you didnt buy one and need to justify your purchase. I had a rebel, the benefits to a xxD seres are small but worth it.


----------



## Mantanuska (Jan 24, 2013)

CameraGuy said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Honestly, I have no idea how anyone can compare the 60D and the T4i...
> 
> ...



He's talking about anything less than full stops, and no, the T4i does not do anything other than full stop ISOs


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 25, 2013)

Mantanuska said:


> the T4i does not do anything other than full stop ISOs



... unless of course you take a few minutest to install Magic Lantern which is said to have even some other interesting features next to custom iso settings


----------

